# "der only UFO-ST Thread"



## KHUJAND (8. September 2006)

"der only UFO-ST Thread"

hallo Leute,-
ich wollte eigentlich die ganzen UFO-ST treads etwas bündeln,- 

und --HIER-- alles über den "zur zeit" angesagtesten 
NICOLAI  rahmen sammeln....  

bitte postet eure "erfahrungen" "meininge" und "fotos" in diesen Thread.

herzlichen dank  
KJ

artur.


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2006)

fang mal direckt mit dem "teambike" an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2006)

das bike vom  Snosj


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2006)

NICOLAI hausmesse


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> "der only UFO-ST Thread"
> 
> hallo Leute,-
> ich wollte eigentlich die ganzen UFO-ST treads etwas bündeln,-



sieht eher aus wie "der only  KHUJAND Thread" 

is aber ne super Idee 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Tim Simmons (8. September 2006)

mich dat


----------



## ewoq (8. September 2006)

haste endlich den VR reifen richtig drauf 

nene geiles bike


----------



## KHUJAND (8. September 2006)

jo danke Tim Simmons das du mich hier nicht alleine lässt,-   
(vorhin waren deine beiden kumpels bei mir,- der Mari und sein bruder)


@ guru
es sollte sich bitte jeder beteiligen...


----------



## Wurstsalat (8. September 2006)

Hier auch mal wieder ein UFO ST!






Sorry wollt es noch sauber machen vorm Foto shuting!  

Gruß Wursti     
w³.hd-freeride.de  
w³.zweiradeder.de


----------



## guru39 (8. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> @ guru
> es sollte sich bitte jeder beteiligen...



Hi Artur,
mach ich ja ,das Ufo ST is wirklich der Burner schlechthin,aber des Helius is vielseitiger,grade für die älteren unter uns,des kannste auch mit 200mm am Heck fahren(mit Schaltung)
und mal nen kleinen Drop machen, ohne das dir die Bandscheiben in den Helm springen Ne,wenn ich die 
Kohle hätte würde ich mir noch ein Ufo St kaufen,das wäre sicher  Es ist das geilste Bike das Nicolai je gebruzelt hat 

Meine "Gegendarstellung" is dann im "Helius ST Fred".
Ich wünsch dir viel Spaß in Winterberg und hoffe das man sich dann mal in naher Zukunft sieht (Patronenhülsen )

Gruß Guru


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (10. September 2006)

Mein Roter Baron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DantexXx (10. September 2006)

@wurstsalat

hat deine 66 150 oder 170mm?

hast du den rahmen vom zweirad eder?will mir nämnlich auch den ufo st rahmen bei denen holen gehn und ne 66 mit 170mm reinpacken.wie läuft das rad so und wenn du den rahmen beim eder geholt hast,die sind deine erfahrunren mit dem?

danke


----------



## Bike Lane (10. September 2006)

ich freu mich schon so auf mein UFO-ST. beim schweißen war es bereits und eloxieren auch schon. jetzt fehlt eigentlich nur noch der dämpfer. leider hat der fox dhx 5.0 lieferschwierigkeiten. naja ich hoffe mal er kommt nächstes wochende. die hoffung stirbt zu letzt. dann kann ich auch endlich meinen dt swiss fr 2350 laufradsatz ausprobieren. hmm, der sieht so lecker aus!


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2006)

guru39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Artur,
> mach ich ja ,das Ufo ST is wirklich der Burner schlechthin,aber des Helius is vielseitiger,grade für die älteren unter uns,des kannste auch mit 200mm am Heck fahren(mit Schaltung)
> und mal nen kleinen Drop machen, ohne das dir die Bandscheiben in den Helm springen Ne,wenn ich die
> Kohle hätte würde ich mir noch ein Ufo St kaufen,das wäre sicher  Es ist das geilste Bike das Nicolai je gebruzelt hat
> ...




jo danke W-Berg war einfach super,- 

ich habe einen "1,50m nosedived flat drop" heile ohne verletztung hingelegt,- hab mich natürlich zergelt,- aber dank 200mm federweg ist nix passiert  

die gabel zieht jetzt aus dem linken holm schwarze schlieren,-(kein öl) muss nach her mal bei sport import anrufen und mal nachhören was das sein kann... 


ansonsten war mal wieder das halbe IBC-Forum da,-wusste garnicht wie viel zeit man mit quatschen verliert... 
aber gerade das ist es was "richtig und wichtig" ist  


PS;-guru wie war das noch mal,- hast du jetz die hülsen oder brauchst du welche,-
sende mir per PM deine adresse ich schick dir ein paar.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2006)

weiter gehts,-

"die Light version" das bike gehört einer IBC forums userin. 




(nach dem ich meinz auf 20kg gebracht habe)


----------



## KHUJAND (11. September 2006)

@Wursti,-
kannst du bitte ein bild von der "antriebsseite" machen,-
dein bike mit der weissen 66 sieht jetzt noch besser aus.


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> @Wursti,-
> kannst du bitte ein bild von der "antriebsseite" machen,-
> dein bike mit der weissen 66 sieht jetzt noch besser aus.




Hi Artur
hier ein Bild von Wurschty`s "antriebseite"   






Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.I.M. (11. September 2006)

DantexXx schrieb:
			
		

> @wurstsalat
> 
> hat deine 66 150 oder 170mm?
> 
> ...



Hi DantexXx, ich bin zwar nicht der Wursti, aber ja er hat seinen Rahmen vom Eder, und ich meinen auch. Da kannste problemlos zuschlagen. Erstens ist der Service von Nicolai absolut Weltklasse, und zweitens sind die Jungs vom Eder auch Spitze. Also hau rein. Gabel hat 170mm. Cheerz TIM


----------



## DantexXx (11. September 2006)

@tim

ja danke,war heute da.is alles schon geregelt^^

achso,der hinterbau is doch 135mm breite oder?


----------



## Bersi (11. September 2006)

leute muss das nu sein, für jeden rahmen nen neuen thread aufmachen, dafür ist das angebot bisl groß von nicolai.  wenn der größte teil dann nur aus pic posten und smalltalk besteht wie toll doch das fertige bike ist. da gibbet schon den hier. dafür reicht der thread dann alle mal aus...


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2006)

Ja, ich finde das muß sein,da jeder Nicolai "User"ein haufen
Asche dafür ausgibt und "Neueinsteiger" das lesen sollten
wie zufrieden wir sind, mit unsern "Rädchen" 

Ich finde das ist besser als, das dat "Dinges"Rostet ,
gelle

Gruß Guru


----------



## guru39 (11. September 2006)

DantexXx schrieb:
			
		

> @tim
> 
> ja danke,war heute da.is alles schon geregelt^^
> 
> achso,der hinterbau is doch 135mm breite oder?



Hi Dante,
ja der hat 135mm benötigt aber ne Steckackse!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2006)

war mir schon fast klar das wieder einer von der seite kommt... 

da es "zur zeit" um den  angesagtesten rahmen der NICOLAI palette geht,- musste dieser thread sein,- um technische fragen zu klären, und um aufbauvorschläge zu liefern,- deshalb posten wir bilder dazu...


und wer sagt den das es eine thread beschrenkung geben soll


----------



## T.I.M. (12. September 2006)

Ich find den Fred auch super.
Wen er nicht interessiert, der soll ihn halt nicht lesen!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (12. September 2006)

einen technischen tip gebe  ich mal ab,- nach eigener erfahrung,- 

so passt die Truvativ Box guide nicht in kombination mit einem 36er kettenblatt,- desweiterne passt ein Marzocchi-Roco nicht ohne nachbehandlung ans U-ST.


(dachte mir;- es ist wichig)


----------



## *Bad-Boy* (12. September 2006)

Mr. [email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Roter Baron







WOOWWW was ist das für eine Farbe???? welches ist des Team ROT??


----------



## badbart (12. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:
			
		

> einen technischen tip gebe  ich mal ab,- nach eigener erfahrung,-
> 
> so passt die Truvativ Box guide nicht in kombination mit einem 36er kettenblatt,- desweiterne passt ein Marzocchi-Roco nicht ohne nachbehandlung ans U-ST.
> 
> ...



Und was muss man machen, damit der Zocke reinpasst?
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (12. September 2006)

so dann meins nochmal als es ganz neu war ;D & eins in action! 

die 888 kommt weg & ne boxxer wc rein hatte nur stress mit der ollen vf2 & den experten von cosmic!   

aber das ufo-st is trotzdem toll!


----------



## ewoq (12. September 2006)

schönes cross country bike!


----------



## Wurstsalat (13. September 2006)

Jo hier wieder mein NICOLAI, mein altes UFO ST!
"Von der Antriebsseite"!





Jo die 66 hat 107 mm!
Das Spielzeug fährt sich Hammer!
Kurzen kann man es rumwirbeln und so auch bein Springen geht da einiges!
Also wer sich ein UFO ST Kauft sollte mal nach Winterberg fahren aber nicht unbedingt mit dem Rad!  
Aber dort kannst alles mit diesem Rad austesten! 

Gruß Wursti      
w³.hd.freeride.de  
w³.zweiradeder.de


----------



## KHUJAND (13. September 2006)

badbart schrieb:
			
		

> Und was muss man machen, damit der Zocke reinpasst?
> Gruss




hallo badbart
du musst dir den gezackten teller  "rund" drehen lassen,- 
dann passt es,-


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (14. September 2006)

@*Bad-Boy* 

das is kaminrot


----------



## KHUJAND (15. September 2006)

Macross 
hoffe mal die WC macht dir kein stress  

ich zb, bin mit meiner BOXXER TEAM mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (20. September 2006)

Hi,

kann mir jemand mal Bilder von einer schwarz eloxierten UFO ST Schwinge zuschicken oder hier posten !!!

vielen dank


----------



## guru39 (20. September 2006)

Diese Schwinge ist schwarz elox!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## limestone (21. September 2006)

Hey, wollte mal fragen, ob am Sonntag vielleicht einer mit seinem Ufo St in Winterberg ist und mich mal probefahren lässt? ICh weis, dass die da auch ufos verleihen, aber das is mir nen bisschen teuer. wäre nett, wenn sich einer meldet, weil mir das sicherlich bei meiner anstehenden Kaufentscheidung helfen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (21. September 2006)

ich glaube man kann sich in willingen ein ufo st ausleihen !!! oder war's in winterberg ???


----------



## nationrider (22. September 2006)

es ist definitiv winterberg !


----------



## Bike Lane (22. September 2006)

heute hat mich nicolai angerufen und mein ufo st kommt nächste woche *juchu*. wie versprochen mitte/ende september, allerdings mit roco statt fox dhx 5.0 dämpfer, aber egal. hatte sowieso noch nie ein fully, deswegen werde ich wahrscheinlich begeistert sein.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (22. September 2006)

ich beneide dich !!! meins kommt erst in der 44 KW. es ist zum heulen


----------



## nationrider (23. September 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> heute hat mich nicolai angerufen und mein ufo st kommt nächste woche *juchu*. wie versprochen mitte/ende september, allerdings mit roco statt fox dhx 5.0 dämpfer, aber egal. hatte sowieso noch nie ein fully, deswegen werde ich wahrscheinlich begeistert sein.



gratuliere!
aber sind da bei dem einbau eines rocco´s nicht noch zusätzliche eingriffe
(dremeln,flexen,feilen o.ä.) nötig, damit er paß. meine sowas vom khujand
gehört zu haben...


----------



## Bike Lane (23. September 2006)

Hi,

ja man muss die federplatte (glaube die wars) oval drehen. hat aber nicolai übernommen, da der fox dämpfer ja nicht lieferbar war. 44kw ist schon hart, aber die zeit wird auch vergehen. wann hast du denn bestellt? ich hab ende juni anfang juli bestellt. 3 monate sind gerechtfertigt für die qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (24. September 2006)

ich habe am 25,08,2006 bestellt !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja man muss die federplatte (glaube die wars) oval drehen. hat aber nicolai übernommen, da der fox dämpfer ja nicht lieferbar war. 44kw ist schon hart, aber die zeit wird auch vergehen. wann hast du denn bestellt? ich hab ende juni anfang juli bestellt. 3 monate sind gerechtfertigt für die qualität.



ne nicht oval,- nur rund,- damit die zacken von der ferder platte nicht überstehen...

aber Falco kennt das problem. 

oder du drehst den roco ,- sieht aber nicht so doll aus,-
habe ich letztens in W-Berg gesehen bei einem U-ST fahrer.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2006)

Lane 
stell dann mal fotos vom rahmen hier rein,-ok.


----------



## Bike Lane (25. September 2006)

hab das geld heute überwiesen, der rahmen sollte also diese woche kommen. sobald das bike fertig ist, stell ich fotos rein, allerdings gefällt mir der aufbau noch nicht, da wird sich noch einiges ändern. leider reicht mein geld noch nicht aus, aber über den winter kommt man damit leicht.


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2006)

Bike Lane 
und NICOLAI-UFO-DS (musste ja bald ändern)  

darf ich fragen welche farben ihr genommen habt ?


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (25. September 2006)

lass dich überraschen !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (25. September 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> lass dich überraschen !!!


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (25. September 2006)




----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. September 2006)

Leider muß ich euch mitteilen,daß die gesamte UFO-ST Produktion für dieses Jahr eingestellt werden mußte!!!!!


----------



## pornobombasti (25. September 2006)

hi 


hätte mal ne frage ich bin 175 groß sollt ich lieber nen s oder m rahmen nehmen?

danke für die hilfe 

basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (25. September 2006)

ich bin 1,78m groß und habe einen m bestellt


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (25. September 2006)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Leider muß ich euch mitteilen,daß die gesamte UFO-ST Produktion für dieses Jahr eingestellt werden mußte!!!!!



und weshalb


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2006)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> hi
> 
> 
> hätte mal ne frage ich bin 175 groß sollt ich lieber nen s oder m rahmen nehmen?
> ...




in diesem thread hängt ein gelbes in S. an der wand,- und das blaue vom Macross ist auch in S.

ich denke das du bei einer körpergrösse von 175 mit nem S. gut zurecht kommen wirst,- 


ich zb. bin 180 und habe L. genommen.
(liegt ruhiger auf der bahn)


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> und weshalb





weil der Meister "bei zeiten" evtl. auch auf U-ST umsteigen wird...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. September 2006)

hier einz vom J.F. von NICOLAI


----------



## Bike Lane (26. September 2006)

die größe ist beim ufo st extrem vom einsatzgebiet abhängig. selbst in L habt ihr noch genügend platz unterm arsch um zu slopestylen, allerdings ist der radstand in s extrem kurz für ein bike mit 200mm federweg. wer downhill/freeride mit viel speed fährt sollte eher L nehmen, weil es einfach nicht so nervös ist. wer wirklich nur park oder slopesytle fahren will sollte s oder m nehmen.


----------



## pornobombasti (26. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hier einz vom J.F. von NICOLAI



das nenn ich mal geil!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## limestone (27. September 2006)

hey, ich wollt mal fragen, wo ich diesen Reset Wan.5 Steuersatz herbekomme?
Weis einer nen onlineshop, der Reset-Klamotten führt?
danke für eure Mühe


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (27. September 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (27. September 2006)

limestone schrieb:


> hey, ich wollt mal fragen, wo ich diesen Reset Wan.5 Steuersatz herbekomme?
> Weis einer nen onlineshop, der Reset-Klamotten führt?
> danke für eure Mühe




Reset gibt es nicht im Billybilly-Onlineshop, genau so wenig wie Nicolai, sondern nur im Fachhandel. (Anmerkung des Übersetzers: Fachhandel = Fahrradladen 
= rudimentäres Relikt der Dienstleistungsgesellschaft, beinhaltet einen Ausstellungsraum mit Schaufenster, Testbikes, Werkstatt, nette, kompetente Menschen, die dort beraten, helfen, schrauben und ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen, meist auch eine Sitzecke mit Zeitschriften und einer Kaffeemaschine) Reset ist übrigens 100% made in Germany.

Aussterbende Grüße, Falco


----------



## Bike Lane (27. September 2006)

oder wenn du das haus nicht verlassen willst: geh auf www.reset-racing.de, dann schreib ihnen eine e-mail und gibt die artikelbezeichnung und bestellnummer durch und die sache ist geritzt.


----------



## Fuback (27. September 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Reset gibt es nicht im Billybilly-Onlineshop, genau so wenig wie Nicolai, sondern nur im Fachhandel. (Anmerkung des Übersetzers: Fachhandel = Fahrradladen
> = rudimentäres Relikt der Dienstleistungsgesellschaft, beinhaltet einen Ausstellungsraum mit Schaufenster, Testbikes, Werkstatt, nette, kompetente Menschen, die dort beraten, helfen, schrauben und ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen, meist auch eine Sitzecke mit Zeitschriften und einer Kaffeemaschine) Reset ist übrigens 100% made in Germany.
> 
> Aussterbende Grüße, Falco



Och Falco nicht depressiv!      

Ein Fahrradfachhandel ist nicht nur zum erwerb von Fahrradteilen und Zubehör, sondern auch noch ein Ort der Kommunikation und des Fachsimplens unter Gleichgesinnten!

 

Gruss eines Ex-Nicolaifahrers
und vll bald Wiederfahrers


----------



## nationrider (27. September 2006)

OT:
rudimentär ist übrigens seit kurzem mein neues lieblingswort 
heißt so viel wie funktionslos oder verkümmert- nur keiner verstehts


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2006)

was spricht gegen "online-shops" ich FAHRE sehr gut damit...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Reset gibt es nicht im Billybilly-Onlineshop, genau so wenig wie Nicolai, sondern nur im Fachhandel. (Anmerkung des Übersetzers: Fachhandel = Fahrradladen
> = rudimentäres Relikt der Dienstleistungsgesellschaft, beinhaltet einen Ausstellungsraum mit Schaufenster, Testbikes, Werkstatt, nette, kompetente Menschen, die dort beraten, helfen, schrauben und ihren Lebensunterhalt verdienen, meist auch eine Sitzecke mit Zeitschriften und einer Kaffeemaschine) Reset ist übrigens 100% made in Germany.
> 
> Aussterbende Grüße, Falco



@Falco


übrigens auch 100% made in Germany.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (28. September 2006)

Hi Artur.
Glückwunsch ist es ein Mädchen oder ein Junge?

Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2006)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hi Artur.
> Glückwunsch ist es ein Mädchen oder ein Junge?
> 
> Gruß Guru.




danke danke
SIE ist schon über ein jahr jung.


----------



## numinisflo (28. September 2006)

Artur, du bist einfach ein alter Verrückter. Im positiven Sinne natürlich!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## KHUJAND (28. September 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Artur, du bist einfach ein alter Verrückter. Im positiven Sinne natürlich!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> FLO





was ist schon ein faustgrosses tattoo,-an schmerzen,-
wenn man so viel freude an den eigenen kindern hat.   

"alter Verrückter"

na warte...


----------



## MaHaHnE (28. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> danke danke
> SIE ist schon über ein jahr jung.



Ich hoffe das Stechen hat der kleinen nicht zu sehr weh getan...


----------



## Bike Lane (28. September 2006)

morgen kommt laut nicolai mein ufo st. dann gibts bilder!


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2006)

MaHaHnE schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Stechen hat der kleinen nicht zu sehr weh getan...


----------



## guru39 (29. September 2006)

Auf wunsch einer Person, die ich nicht nennen darf,soll ich dieses
"Pornoröse" Geschoss hier Posten  (is nicht meins )














Gruß Guru.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. September 2006)

LOL
guru
grösse L. waa !


----------



## Bike Lane (29. September 2006)

naja, mit den fotos wirds bis montag nichts, da nicolai zwar zugesichert hat, dass der rahmen heute bei mir ist, aber die realität sieht leider anders aus. ich bin ehrlich gesagt stinksauer, aber was will man da machen. wenigstens haben sie ja schon das geld, dann ist ja wenigstens eine partei zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (29. September 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> guru
> grösse L. waa !



jep 
Gruß Guru.


----------



## mahata2d (3. Oktober 2006)

Interessanter Thread. Spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken an ein Ufo ST oder Helius ST.

Hab da mal ne Frage zu den Ufo ST Groupies da ich bisher noch kein Ufo in Aktion gesehen habe um das Detal zu erkennen:
Bei der Dämpferaufnahme, läuft es nicht Gefahr das der Dämpfer bei entsprechendem Drop o.ä. an das Sattelrohr stößt?


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2006)

Gods Child schrieb:


> Interessanter Thread. Spiele derzeit mit dem Gedanken an ein Ufo ST oder Helius ST.
> 
> Hab da mal ne Frage zu den Ufo ST Groupies da ich bisher noch kein Ufo in Aktion gesehen habe um das Detal zu erkennen:
> Bei der Dämpferaufnahme, läuft es nicht Gefahr das der Dämpfer bei entsprechendem Drop o.ä. an das Sattelrohr stößt?





stösst nix...  



auf wunsch "U-ST" in action.


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> naja, mit den fotos wirds bis montag nichts, da nicolai zwar zugesichert hat, dass der rahmen heute bei mir ist, aber die realität sieht leider anders aus. ich bin ehrlich gesagt stinksauer, aber was will man da machen. wenigstens haben sie ja schon das geld, dann ist ja wenigstens eine partei zufrieden.




schon mal den Postweg berücksichtigt,-


----------



## Bike Lane (4. Oktober 2006)

der postweg ist mir doch egal. wenn jemand sagt, der rahmen wäre zu einem gewissen zeitpunkt, der genau datiert wird, bei mir, dann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das stimmt. völlig egal ob ich jetzt in amerika, afrika, oder sonst wo wohnen würde. wenn man sich nicht genau sicher ist, sollte man solche aussagen einfach nicht aussprechen. ist ja auch egal, weil der rahmen ist ja schließlich am montag gekommen und er sieht einfach traumhaft aus. nur etwas klein ist er selbst in größe L. hmm, das kommt davon, wenn man so lange beine hat.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (4. Oktober 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> der postweg ist mir doch egal. wenn jemand sagt, der rahmen wäre zu einem gewissen zeitpunkt, der genau datiert wird, bei mir, dann kann ich davon ausgehen, dass das stimmt. völlig egal ob ich jetzt in amerika, afrika, oder sonst wo wohnen würde. wenn man sich nicht genau sicher ist, sollte man solche aussagen einfach nicht aussprechen. ist ja auch egal, weil der rahmen ist ja schließlich am montag gekommen und er sieht einfach traumhaft aus. nur etwas klein ist er selbst in größe L. hmm, das kommt davon, wenn man so lange beine hat.



stell doch bitte mal ein paar bilder vom rahmen bzw. bike rein   

danke


----------



## timbowjoketown (4. Oktober 2006)

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem Bike... Die Farben kommen nicht ganz getreu rüber, ich mache dann mal umgehend Fotos in der freien Wildbahn. Die Grimeca kommt noch weg, weil ich mit ihr nicht zufrieden war und stattdessen kommt wieder eine Gustel dran, für mich immer noch die beste Bremse, trotz des Gewichts. Auch sonst gibt es noch ein paar Baustellen, die über den Winter aber ausgemerzt werden...


----------



## cena (4. Oktober 2006)

ich darf mich dann wohl auch bald mit einem bild in diesem Thread verewigen  

hab mein UFO ST Anfang September beim Local-dealer bestellt, und ich warte.....und warte......und warte......und spare auf die anderen Teile  


@ falco mille: kannste nicht zu fällig nachgucken, wie lange es noch in etwa dauert ?  

wurde bei Breuer's Bikebahnhof in Köln bestellt, und ist in der Größe M und weiss mit dem Standard X-Fusion Dämpfer


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2006)

schön leute,- her mit weiteren pics. 





hier noch einz im einsatz "over Ruhrpott" 
pic by KHUJAND;- fahrer [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pornobombasti (5. Oktober 2006)

hi mal ne frage auf was für gewicht kommen denn eure ufos so?


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2006)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> hi mal ne frage auf was für gewicht kommen denn eure ufos so?



von 17 bis -->21kg.


----------



## KnAllTüTe (6. Oktober 2006)

Morgen @all ! 

Ich hab mal paar Fragen zum Nicolai Ufo st ! 

Hat der Rahmen Hinten ne Steckachse ?? 

Was braucht man für ne Sattelstüze und Sattelklemme [also durch messer  27,2 ??] 

Und Braucht man für ne Kettenführung Rahmen montage oder Innenlager montage ? 

Gruss:Kevin !


----------



## ewoq (6. Oktober 2006)

kann man ALLES auf der nicolai-page in erfahrung bringen ..


----------



## guru39 (6. Oktober 2006)

KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> Morgen @all !
> 
> Ich hab mal paar Fragen zum Nicolai Ufo st !
> 
> ...



Ja,12mm 135mm breit


KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> Was braucht man für ne Sattelstüze und Sattelklemme [also durch messer  27,2 ??] !


30mm Sattelstütze/35mm Klemme.


KnAllTüTe schrieb:


> Und Braucht man für ne Kettenführung Rahmen montage oder Innenlager montage ?
> !


ICMS (Rahmen Montage)

Gruß Guru.


----------



## KnAllTüTe (6. Oktober 2006)

Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim Simmons (6. Oktober 2006)

fährt sich 1A  auch in Größe M bei 1.92m


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2006)

Tim Simmons schrieb:


> fährt sich 1A  auch in Größe M bei 1.92m



sach du noch mal ich bin seltsam ,-  
schau dich ma an,- mit deinem blick.
 
du katze.


----------



## pornobombasti (6. Oktober 2006)

hey könntet ihr gewicht mit bild von euren hobeln posten?


----------



## nonplex (6. Oktober 2006)

Ich möcht jetzt nicht wegen jeder kleinen Frage bei Nicolai nachfragen, deshalb frag ich hier einfach mal, da ich mir auch balt ein Ufo St kaufen werde  

Ich wollte einen Luftdämpfer in den Rahmen haben kann ich dann den Manitou Evolver ISX 6. in den Rahmen einbauen?? Was für eine Länge benötige ich ?

Und mit wie langen Lieferungszeiten muss ich rechnen???  ... dass ich mich auf den kauf einstellen kann.....


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (8. Oktober 2006)

nonplex schrieb:


> Ich möcht jetzt nicht wegen jeder kleinen Frage bei Nicolai nachfragen, deshalb frag ich hier einfach mal, da ich mir auch balt ein Ufo St kaufen werde
> 
> Ich wollte einen Luftdämpfer in den Rahmen haben kann ich dann den Manitou Evolver ISX 6. in den Rahmen einbauen?? Was für eine Länge benötige ich ?
> 
> Und mit wie langen Lieferungszeiten muss ich rechnen???  ... dass ich mich auf den kauf einstellen kann.....



Der Dämpfer muss 223mm lang sein !!! 
Die Lieferzeit wird so 8-12 Wochen dauern, schätze ich mal !!! 
Ich warte auch schon seit 8 Wochen


----------



## nonplex (8. Oktober 2006)

Sicher? Kanns nicht 222mm sein?? 
Da ich den DHX 5.0 auch nur in 222 finde und nirgends in 223mm finden kann...


----------



## Tim Simmons (8. Oktober 2006)

dämpferlänge beträgt 222mm.

vergiss aber nicht beim kauf des rahmens ohne dämpfer, ein dämpferbefestigungskit mitzubestellen!

Mfg Tim


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (8. Oktober 2006)

nonplex schrieb:


> Sicher? Kanns nicht 222mm sein??
> Da ich den DHX 5.0 auch nur in 222 finde und nirgends in 223mm finden kann...



Also auf der Nicolai Homepage steht unter Fox DHX 5.0 223mm !!!


----------



## Mr.A (8. Oktober 2006)

sind mit beiden Maßen die selben Dämpfer(längen) gemeint, ist denk
ich mal rundungssache beim umrechnen von inch auf mm.


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Oktober 2006)

pornobombasti schrieb:


> hey könntet ihr gewicht mit bild von euren hobeln posten?



20 kg,- "auf den kopp genau" 








mit mächtig vielen bewertungen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/245104/cat/2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KnAllTüTe (9. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 20 kg,- "auf den kopp genau"



Ich find das dingen einfach nur Geil !!!


----------



## rob-j (10. Oktober 2006)

ich kenn mich mit nicolai nich so aus ,aber was is das unter dem dämpfer für ne stange da?


----------



## pati7de (10. Oktober 2006)

Jetzt muss ich doch mal die Ufo Rider fragen.....
Kalle schreibt in seinem 07er Katalog das man aus dem Ufo auch ein "tourenfreundliches Bike" zaubern könnte. Ist das so richtig? Oder ist es wirklich nur eine Downhill-Kiste.
Ist bequemes fahren über eine längere Strecke möglich?


----------



## npw5fan (10. Oktober 2006)

moin,

hätt da auch mal ne frage... ist das möglich den "schlitten" womit der dämpfer am rahmen befestigt wird zu verschieben? sprich geo veränderung? oder sogar um einen dämpfer mit geringerer einbaulänge zu verbauen? oder ist das nur "optik" oder irgend nen statischer oder produktionstechnischer grund?


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2006)

rob-j schrieb:


> ich kenn mich mit nicolai nich so aus ,aber was is das unter dem dämpfer für ne stange da?




für zum wäsche aufhängen...


nee. - scherz ! ! !

es ist ne unterrohr entlastung...


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2006)

pati7de schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich doch mal die Ufo Rider fragen.....
> Kalle schreibt in seinem 07er Katalog das man aus dem Ufo auch ein "tourenfreundliches Bike" zaubern könnte. Ist das so richtig? Oder ist es wirklich nur eine Downhill-Kiste.
> Ist bequemes fahren über eine längere Strecke möglich?



in der light version schon,-das baby blaue U-ST zb. ist so ein ding. 

letztens binn ich mit meinem 20kg U-ST auch ne tour gefahren,- es geht sogar sehr gut.

(die CC"ler waren natürlich "etwas" schneller)


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Oktober 2006)

npw5fan schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hätt da auch mal ne frage... ist das möglich den "schlitten" womit der dämpfer am rahmen befestigt wird zu verschieben? sprich geo veränderung? oder sogar um einen dämpfer mit geringerer einbaulänge zu verbauen? oder ist das nur "optik" oder irgend nen statischer oder produktionstechnischer grund?



	man kann den schlitten um ein loch verschieben,- bin mir da nicht sicher  


Falco muss da helfen. 



ansonsten ist je nach rahmen grösse der dämpfer in einem anderen loch...


----------



## pornobombasti (10. Oktober 2006)

was soll denn die light version kosten und wie schwer ist die? ist die dann immernoch für dh fr freigegeben? und bleibt auch der fw gleich?


----------



## << Treki (10. Oktober 2006)

@ pati7de

Ich fahre mit meinem Ufo St auch Touren - mit einem 38er Kettenblatt vorne - finde ich es eigentlich sehr gut - ab und zu ist es mal ansträngend, aber das macht dann auch dicke Beine  
Mein persönliches Fazit - UFO ST --> absolut Tourentauglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pati7de (10. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> in der light version schon,-das baby blaue U-ST zb. ist so ein ding.
> 
> letztens binn ich mit meinem 20kg U-ST auch ne tour gefahren,- es geht sogar sehr gut.
> 
> (die CC"ler waren natürlich "etwas" schneller)



Was heißt denn light version????


----------



## timbowjoketown (10. Oktober 2006)

"Light Version" bezieht sich hier wohl eher auf den Aufbau und nicht auf den Rahmen...


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Oktober 2006)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> "Light Version" bezieht sich hier wohl eher auf den Aufbau und nicht auf den Rahmen...



"genau"

das ist ein sogenannte "Light Version" ca. 17kg.






ich denke man kann damit sogar CC fahren.


----------



## roelant (11. Oktober 2006)

Sieht schon stark aus für 17kg...


----------



## Fränky G. (11. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> man kann den schlitten um ein loch verschieben,- bin mir da nicht sicher
> 
> 
> Falco muss da helfen.
> ...



Der von Euch genannte Schlitten ist nur dafür da, damit auch kürzere Dämpfer in den Rahmen passen. An der Geo, verändert sich nicht's.

Gruß


----------



## Tim Simmons (11. Oktober 2006)

komisch..ich hab mir damit den lenkwinkel etwas flacher gemacht....wär mal für eine aufklärung von seiten nicolai's 

ps.: meins wiegt ~19,4kg siehe galerie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2006)

Fränky
kannst du dein U-ST mal posten,-
aber bitte mit einem schönerem bild.-

kellerbilder sind sehr unschön. 

danke dir vorab.


----------



## dise (12. Oktober 2006)

Also das mit der Tourenfreundlichkeit würde mich auch mal interresieren.

Ich spiel nämlich schon einige Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein UFO-ST zu kaufen,
hab mir überlegt es mit ner Totem 2-step zu fahren, 
die könnt ich ja bei Bergauf Passagen runterschrauben, 
was meint Ihr dazu 

Das Problem ist nämlich ich kann mir nur ein Bike leisten, und müsste damit alles machen - fahre auch ab und zu damit in die Arbeit und so, 
also sollte nicht nur abwärts fahrbar sein , paar dröpler, singletrails und berchrunter gehörn natürlich auch dazu.

Wär das Ufo geeignet oder soll ich doch lieber das Helius ins Auge fassen...


edit: wäre mein erstes fully


----------



## roelant (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich denke, der Helius FR würde dich besser passen wenn du auch ab und zu bergauf fahrst. Mit ein Magura Wotan oder ein anderen absenkbare Gabel geht das ziemlich gut...
Wie hoch dropst du?


----------



## dise (12. Oktober 2006)

Nicht hoch, aber was nicht is kann ja noch werden  

...naja ich sag mal die 3m wirds nicht überschreiten


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Oktober 2006)

ich sags doch (schon mehrfach) in der "light version" kann man damit sogar CC fahren...  

warum denken alle das U-ST ist sau schwer...?!? 

@dise 
und danke für deine bewertung im meinem fotoalbum.


----------



## darkhenry1 (12. Oktober 2006)

Servus 

wollt ma fragne was ihr für steuersätze in euren rahmen habt...wie ich sehe hat nämlicher keiner ne 1.5 gabel!?!!?
habta den fett set von Nicolai? oder gibbet auch was billigeres?
mfg


----------



## Tim Simmons (12. Oktober 2006)

Ich fahre Reduzierhülsen von Nicolai und einen Chris King NoThreadSet


----------



## Bike Lane (12. Oktober 2006)

fett set würde ich auf keinen fall empfehlen. ist nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen. bei meinem sind die lager schon kaputt. industrielager sind einfach schlecht, wenn man sie von der seite belastet. ich würde dir einen steuersatz von resetracing empfehlen. ich hab zur zeit auch einen wan.5 steuersatz und der ist der absolute wahnsinn. vergiss chris king, bei den steuersätzen kommt einfach jeder auf seine kosten. da wackelt nichts (bei chris king schon) und man kann die freeride/dh steuersätze auch mit einem speziellem tilt (glaub so heißt der) bestellen. der verhindert, dass die lager kaputtgehen, auch bei extremen belastungen. ich würd bei einem steuersatz nicht auf den preis achten, weil der wirklich extrem belastet wird und da muss es was gescheites sein.


----------



## timbowjoketown (12. Oktober 2006)

ich fahre auch den reset-steuersatz, allerdings bin ich zuvor den chris king steelset (einpresstiefe wie fett set) gefahren und da hat auch nichts gewackelt und der war bombig!! einen normalen chris king no thread set würde ich aufgrund der geringen einbautiefe auf keinen fall nehmen!


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Oktober 2006)

der einzige vorteil vom "fett-set"  ist doch,- das die edelstahl schalen das steuerrohr "nie" ovalisieren oder sonst wie beschädigen.
dafür ist der steuersatz absolut gut.- 

das prob. nur sind die lager,- und leider das sehr hohe gewicht.

(ersatz lager gibts sofort als kulanz)


PS: zur zeit würde ich auf jedem fall zum reset tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macross (13. Oktober 2006)

jo hab auch den wan5 & bin super zufrieden! die jungs von Koehn sind auch super i.o. & ergänzen den spitzen support von nicolai bestens 

ich will keinen anderen steuersatz mehr 





http://www.reset-racing.de/

http://www.nicolai.net/

ride on!


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (13. Oktober 2006)

hallo

die von nicolai verbauen auch chris king !!! siehe post 114 !!!


----------



## timbowjoketown (13. Oktober 2006)

@ Nicolai-Ufo-DS: Also bei Post 114 ist das ein Helius FR und kein UFO ST, da muss man schon bezüglich der auf das Steuerrohr wirkenden Kräfte unterscheiden! Beim UFO ST sollte man meiner Meinung nach nur von CK einen Steel Set verwenden, ansonsten halte ich CK für die mit am hochwertigsten Steuersätze überhaupt...

@ Tim Simmons:

warum willst Du Dein UFO jetzt wieder verkaufen?


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (14. Oktober 2006)

habe ich grade auch im bikemarkt gesehn! 
warum tim?


----------



## Tim Simmons (14. Oktober 2006)

hier bleibt auch nichts unbemerkt ne^^ 

mir gefällt das rad zwar, aber ich hätte doch lieber wieder etwas größeres 

also falls jemand sein m-pire dagegen tauschen möchte, bitte melden!


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (14. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> 20 kg,- "auf den kopp genau"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sag mal welche einbaulänge hat dein marzocchi rocco dämpfer


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Oktober 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> sag mal welche einbaulänge hat dein marzocchi rocco dämpfer




hee ,-warum  
na den 222mm langen...


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (14. Oktober 2006)

NICOLAI-UFO-DS schrieb:


> sag mal welche einbaulänge hat dein marzocchi rocco dämpfer



tipp: 
sieh immer auf den ausgleichbehälter vom dämpfer, 
dann kannste das gut abschätzen.


----------



## nationrider (16. Oktober 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> tipp:
> sieh immer auf den ausgleichbehälter vom dämpfer,
> dann kannste das gut abschätzen.



sehr sinnvoller tipp 
schau dir mal die einbaulängen an die mz anbietet:


http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/d...#DQG#&Prgho\hdu&#@#5;4;5&mCJ=&IDOggetto=30573

und dann bin ich mal sehr gespannt wie du 215,5 mm, 222mm oder 228,6mm
anhand des piggy backs abschätzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (16. Oktober 2006)

Moinsen

Wollt ma wissen was ihr für Federn in euren Dämpfern habt!?!
Speziell dhx 5.0 und Rocco

Gibbet da eigentlich ne Faustregel welche Federn man bei welchem Gewicht haben sollte? 
Einsatzgebiet FR un DH

Dankä


----------



## KHUJAND (17. Oktober 2006)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Moinsen
> 
> Wollt ma wissen was ihr für Federn in euren Dämpfern habt!?!
> Speziell dhx 5.0 und Rocco
> ...



85 kg körpergewicht,-zb. W-Berg box drop,- mit einer 450er feder beim roco.
passt alles... 

(hätte ich auch nicht gedacht,- )


----------



## RonnieB (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich denk die Tourentauglichkeit wird nicht wirklich durchs Gewicht eingeschraenkt sondern durch die Tatsache dass das ganze Ding einfach echt kurz ist und man zu gestaucht sitzt. Laenger bergauf treten, alles Gute. Ich hab einige Touren damit gemacht, teils mit ueber 2000hm. Den Grossteil hab ich da aber geschoben (nur bergauf natuerlich, bergab  ). Von CC jedenfalls kann keine Rede sein, die Warterei wuerd ich keinem meiner Freunde antun. Wie gesagt, hat mit dem Gewicht nichts zu tun. 

Das UFO ist das absolut genialste Bike das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, solangs bergab geht. Bergauf, ugh nein. Macht aber nix .

Oh: 400er im DHX5.0 bei 65kg.


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (17. Oktober 2006)

nationrider schrieb:


> sehr sinnvoller tipp
> schau dir mal die einbaulängen an die mz anbietet:
> 
> 
> ...



 
man kann es ungefair abschätzen. 
obs nen 200mm nen 222mm oder nen 240mm dämpfer ist geht aufjedenfall .


----------



## nationrider (17. Oktober 2006)

ErdbeerEisSahne schrieb:


> man kann es ungefair abschätzen.
> obs nen 200mm nen 222mm oder nen 240mm dämpfer ist geht aufjedenfall .



dazu muss ich aber auch nicht auf den piggy back schaun  ³

aber ich denk es reicht, ich will den thread nicht noch weiter zuspammen
nur um dir zu zeigen das du dich vor  der abgabe von tipps nen bischen besser informieren solltest...


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Oktober 2006)

darf ich ?!?  


das vom RonnieB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RonnieB (18. Oktober 2006)

RIP 18.10.2006


----------



## pEju (18. Oktober 2006)

geklaut oder verkauft ?!

falls das bike geklaut sein sollte, dann kenn ich nur zu gut und ich hoffe du erwischst sie drecksau !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> geklaut oder verkauft ?!
> 
> falls das bike geklaut sein sollte, dann kenn ich nur zu gut und ich hoffe du erwischst sie drecksau !!!



RIP is tot...


----------



## KHUJAND (19. Oktober 2006)

RonnieB schrieb:


> RIP 18.10.2006



Ronnie du kannst trotrzdem was sagen...


----------



## Jimmy (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, nachdem ich so gut wie alles durchgelesen habe, habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl dass das Rad 'ne gute Entscheidung für mich wäre, wo mir das Norco Team DH etwas zu viel Sänfte ist.
Kann jemand sagen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist einen Umwerfer zu montieren? Evtl. über X-Type oder sogar einen normalen Down Swing Top Pull Umwerfer!? Eine Zugführungsbuchse anzuschweißen müsste für Nicolai ja das geringste Problem sein. 
Danke und Grüße,
Jimmy


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (20. Oktober 2006)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Hallo, nachdem ich so gut wie alles durchgelesen habe, habe ich immer mehr das Gefühl dass das Rad 'ne gute Entscheidung für mich wäre, wo mir das Norco Team DH etwas zu viel Sänfte ist.
> Kann jemand sagen, ob es irgendwie möglich ist einen Umwerfer zu montieren? Evtl. über X-Type oder sogar einen normalen Down Swing Top Pull Umwerfer!? Eine Zugführungsbuchse anzuschweißen müsste für Nicolai ja das geringste Problem sein.
> Danke und Grüße,
> Jimmy



eine umwerfer montage ist möglich, er wird über einen optionalen umwerferturm (39 ) montiert !!! dieser kann bei bedarf montiert oder demontiert werden !!!


----------



## darkhenry1 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi
jo...wobei man mit Umwerfer trum nurnoch 165mm fw hat


----------



## darkhenry1 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi
jo...wobei man mit Umwerferturm nurnoch 165mm fw hat


----------



## darkhenry1 (20. Oktober 2006)

Hi
jo...wobei man mit Umwerfer turm nurnoch 165mm fw hat

sry hab bissl probleme mit meim internet.....wie bekommt man die wieder gelöscht?


----------



## pEju (20. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> RIP is tot...



RIP = rest in peace = ruhe in frieden.

was also damit los ist, kann man daraus nicht schhließen. 
aber das weiß der ronnie am besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (20. Oktober 2006)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Hi
> jo...wobei man mit Umwerferturm nurnoch 165mm fw hat



das kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (20. Oktober 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> RIP = rest in peace = ruhe in frieden.
> 
> was also damit los ist, kann man daraus nicht schhließen.
> aber das weiß der ronnie am besten...



wer ist denn hier gestorben


----------



## timbowjoketown (21. Oktober 2006)

schau mal eine seite weiter vorne... da wurde einem das bike geklaut, oder es ist kaputt gegangen, oder was auch immer!


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> RIP = rest in peace = ruhe in frieden.
> 
> was also damit los ist, kann man daraus nicht schhließen.
> aber das weiß der ronnie am besten...





RIP ist aber auch nicht wie du geschrieben hast
 "geklaut oder verkauft"  

in Ronnies fall ist RIP gleich tot... 
all zu schlimm kann es aber nicht sein.  


also erst ein mal abwarten was da noch kommt.


----------



## Wurstsalat (23. Oktober 2006)

Jo mein UFO St wieder!
Hab meine 66 einschicken müssen wegen Reperatur Arbeiten!
Dan hab ich hier eine Kumpel seine Gabel mal eingebaut!






Gruß Wursti      

w³.hd-freeride.de


----------



## KHUJAND (23. Oktober 2006)

tooo mutch...


----------



## timbowjoketown (23. Oktober 2006)

ich find die monster geil, aber in den rahmen passt sie optisch nicht und ich glaube auch nicht vom lenkwinkel!


----------



## KHUJAND (24. Oktober 2006)

so sollte manns NICHT machen... 
bike vom 
"twin3000"


----------



## nationrider (24. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so sollte manns NICHT machen...
> bike vom
> "twin3000"



weiß nicht ob ich die farbkombi oder die reifen am beschissesten finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Falco Mille (24. Oktober 2006)

Wenn dieser Thread über weite Strecken sinnfrei bleibt und das Dummschwätzen und Ablästern nicht aufhören, werde ich einen Admin bitten, ihn zu schließen. Es ist vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn es einen Thread gibt, in dem Erfahrungen über ein bestimmtes Modell ausgetauscht werden. Die Ansätze dazu sucht man hier aber leider meist vergeblich. 

Grüße, Falco


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Oktober 2006)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Wenn dieser Thread über weite Strecken sinnfrei bleibt und das Dummschwätzen und Ablästern nicht aufhören, werde ich einen Admin bitten, ihn zu schließen. Es ist vollkommen in Ordnung, wenn es einen Thread gibt, in dem Erfahrungen über ein bestimmtes Modell ausgetauscht werden. Die Ansätze dazu sucht man hier aber leider meist vergeblich.
> 
> Grüße, Falco





nein Falco falsch,-
diese seite war die erste in der etwas kritik geübt wird...


mir scheint ehh das dir dieser thread überhaupt nicht gefällt. 

sämtliche fragen HIER die an Nicolai oder an dich gerichtet werden,- müssen wir uns selber beantworten,- weil von dir nix kommt... 


in diesem sinne
gruss
Artur.


----------



## pEju (25. Oktober 2006)

das sind doch die farben für die bikes der team-rider - oder nicht ?!


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Oktober 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> das sind doch die farben für die bikes der team-rider - oder nicht ?!





nein.


----------



## DantexXx (26. Oktober 2006)

kann mal bitte jemand das statement dementieren,dass man mit umwerfer nur 165mm zur verfügung hat anstatt 195?
macht in meinen augen zwar keinen sinn,da soweit ich das beurteilen kann, der umwerferturm ja nich den federweg beeinflusst, aber wäre beruhigender es von jemandem zu erfahren der damit erfahrung hat


----------



## Testmaen (26. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein.



Doch! 






http://www.team-blizzz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkhenry1 (26. Oktober 2006)

DantexXx schrieb:


> kann mal bitte jemand das statement dementieren,dass man mit umwerfer nur 165mm zur verfügung hat anstatt 195?
> macht in meinen augen zwar keinen sinn,da soweit ich das beurteilen kann, der umwerferturm ja nich den federweg beeinflusst, aber wäre beruhigender es von jemandem zu erfahren der damit erfahrung hat




Ich Zitier mal aus dem Bestellbogen von Nicolai : 
"Soll der Rahmen mit einem montierbaren
Umwerferturm zur Montage eines Umwerfers oder
einer oberen Kettenführung geliefert werden?
(Bei Umwerfermontage sind maximal 165 mm
Federweg möglich)
(Aufpreis 39,- Euro)"

Ich verstehe auch nich so wirklich wieso sich der Fw reduziert 

Greetz


----------



## DantexXx (26. Oktober 2006)

oh man,des is ja schei**e


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2006)

darkhenry1 schrieb:


> Ich Zitier mal aus dem Bestellbogen von Nicolai :
> "Soll der Rahmen mit einem montierbaren
> Umwerferturm zur Montage eines Umwerfers oder
> einer oberen Kettenführung geliefert werden?
> ...



Weil das Hinterrad an den Umwerferturm anschlagen
würde,deshalb muß der Federweg reduziert werden!
Gruß Guru.


----------



## Fränky G. (26. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein Falco falsch,-
> diese seite war die erste in der etwas kritik geübt wird...
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Khujand,

alles zum Thema UFO-ST ist doch aus technischer Sicht bereits in mehreren THREADS beschrieben und beantwortet worden. Was soll dann noch von Nicolai beantwortet werden ??? Hallo?!

Eure Bikes könnt ihr im "Zeig was Du hast!" Thread posten. Da sind sie richtig.
PUNKT

Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2006)

Fränky G. schrieb:


> Hallo Khujand,
> 
> alles zum Thema UFO-ST ist doch aus technischer Sicht bereits in mehreren THREADS beschrieben und beantwortet worden. Was soll dann noch von Nicolai beantwortet werden ??? Hallo?!
> 
> ...





anscheind NICHT !  
siehe nur mal die fragen ewas oberhalb in den beiträgen...^^^

die bilder der bikes wurden unter anderem als farbbeispiel hier gepostet.

und noch mal an dich Fränky G,- mit diesem thread wollte ich die ganzen 
UFO-ST threads etwas bündeln,- und zu einem thread machen.
 



@Testmaen
dachte eigentlichan an das  NICOLAI werks-team,- deshalb das NEIN.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so sollte manns NICHT machen...
> bike vom
> "twin3000"





und "nein"  ich wollte in keinster weise ein "team" angreifen,- schon garnicht ein von dir,- Falco,- geführtes !
 es ging mir nur um das ,- wie ich finde "lieblos" zusammengestellte,-
 und mit (ok sponsoren) aufklebern zugekleisterete bike...

sorry,- wenn ich einige leute damit getroffen habe.


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Oktober 2006)

DantexXx schrieb:


> kann mal bitte jemand das statement dementieren,dass man mit umwerfer nur 165mm zur verfügung hat anstatt 195?
> macht in meinen augen zwar keinen sinn,da soweit ich das beurteilen kann, der umwerferturm ja nich den federweg beeinflusst, aber wäre beruhigender es von jemandem zu erfahren der damit erfahrung hat




"back- topic"

vorne: ein 38er kettenblatt
hinten: 9 fach,-

geniale übersetzung wie ich finde.


----------



## NICOLAI-UFO-DS (27. Oktober 2006)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Doch!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mir persönlich haben die alten teamfarben besser gefallen


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (30. Oktober 2006)

aber "watz up" aufm arm is goil..........der chef und mitarbeiter sind top


----------



## pEju (31. Oktober 2006)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> nein.





Testmaen schrieb:


> Doch!



 - danke testmaen. kenn' nämlich einen der ist von nicolai gesponsort.
und der hat zwei bikes - jeweils in den gleichen farben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenbeißer (1. November 2006)

Das grün/blaue Bike ist vom Team BLIZZ Nicolai.


Das Sram Nicolai Team hat immer noch und wohl auch weiterhin die roten Bikes.


Drum steht ja auch unter dem Bild die HP vom Nicolai BLIZZ Team.


----------

